# Protest at Death of A Prisoner - WAKEFIELD



## The Black Hand (May 4, 2006)

DEMONSTRATION

TO PROTEST AGAINST THE DEATH OF A WOMAN PRISONER

Kelly Louise Hutchinson, aged 22
died on 1 May 2006, while in the 'care' of New Hall Prison, Nr Wakefield

Demonstration will take place on Wednesday 10 May 2006
at 1.00 pm, for the duration of the afternoon,
outside HMP & YOI New Hall, Dial Wood, Flockton, Nr Wakefield, West Yorks,
WF4 4AX

Banners will be displayed, and flowers laid in memory of Kelly
Reporters/photographers are welcome to attend

NOTES

Kelly Louise Hutchinson is the first woman's death in prison this year
(England and Wales).
Her death is the eleventh death at New Hall Prison since 2002.
The demonstration will be led by Pauline Campbell, mother of Sarah Elizabeth
Campbell, 18, who died in the so-called care of HMP & YOI Styal, Cheshire,
in January 2003.
See today's Guardian, 03.05.06 (Society Guardian, page 5): "Reasonable
redress" re women prisoners ... refers to Sarah and Pauline Campbell; url:
http://politics.guardian.co.uk/homea...765884,00.html
Figures refer to apparently self-inflicted deaths, England and Wales.
FURTHER INFORMATION

(1) The protest will be the 17th prison death demonstration since protests
began in April 2004.

(2) Press release re Ms Hutchinson's death (refers to other deaths at HMP
New Hall) can be obtained from: INQUEST, 89-93 Fonthill Road, London, N4
3JH; e-mail: inquest@inquest.org.uk; website: www.inquest.org.uk; tel 020
7263 1111. INQUEST (registered charity) is the only non-governmental
organisation that works directly with bereaved people following a death in
custody.

(3) Previous demonstrations, New Hall Prison (Pauline Campbell was
arrested on each occasion): 
04.05.04 following the death of Louise Davis, who died on 18 April 2004;
12.08.04 following the death of Marie Lucy Walsh, who died on 29 July 2004;
21.10.04 following the death of Mandy Pearson, who died on 12 October 2004;
10.02.05 following the death of Victoria Robinson, who died on 2 February
2005.

(4) BBC Wales television documentary, broadcast 08.03.05: Week In, Week
Out - "Out of Sight, Out of Mind" - included footage of HMP New Hall
demonstration held on 10 February 2005, including the arrest.

(5) "Death at the Hands of the State", by Professor David Wilson; book
published by The Howard League for Penal Reform, 2005; ISBN 0 9036 8378-4;
website: www.howardleague.org (Chapter 2 refers to prison death
demonstrations/Pauline Campbell's arrests; see page 48: Wakefield Police
Station; page 49: HMP New Hall).

(6) The 2005 Emma Humphreys Memorial Prize: awarded to Pauline Campbell on
20.10.05. Further info can be obtained from Julie Bindel, one of the
trustees of the prize: juliebindel@yahoo.co.uk or telephone 020 8341 0739;
website: www.emmahumphreys.org

Comment:

"Since my daughter's death in 2003, thirty women have died in the 'care' of
prisons in England (apparently self-inflicted deaths). Despite my eleven
arrests* since April 2004, I remain undeterred, and prison death
demonstrations will continue as and when necessary. 

"At the Fawcett Society's press conference in London on 30.03.06 (launch of
the 3rd report of the Fawcett Commission on Women and the Criminal Justice
System), Home Secretary Charles Clarke agreed, in answer to my question,
that prison doesn't work, and that women convicted of non-violent offences
should be given community sentences, rather than imprisonment. Fawcett
Society website: www.fawcettsociety.org.uk

"Courts must stop sending women to their deaths. The 22-year-old woman who
died on 1 May 2006, had been convicted of a non-violent offence. Why wasn't
she given a community sentence?"


* 11 arrests: 10 arrests outside women's prisons; + one arrest at Mold
Crown Court on 28.04.06 [alleged breach of the peace] following the court's
decision to jail a vulnerable young woman awaiting sentencing for a
non-violent offence.

Pauline Campbell
Bereaved mother of Sarah Elizabeth Campbell, 18, who died in the 'care' of
HMP & YOI Styal, Cheshire, 18.01.03.

[NB The cause of my daughter's death was prescription anti-depressant drug
poisoning. At the inquest in 2005, the jury did not return a "suicide"
verdict.]


----------



## Fullyplumped (May 4, 2006)

Should you be publishing his person's ex directory and other number?  

You did this previously, in February.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 6, 2006)

I do many things, sometimes I make mistakes. 

Only those who do NOTHING make no mistakes.

I could add something biblical - like 'only s/he who is without sin can throw the first stone'. In this case, are you perfect? Cos I know you are not.


----------



## Fullyplumped (May 7, 2006)

Don't be so touchy!  You sent me a quaint and charming personal message. I assume it was about your post which disclosed someone's ex directory number and which you have now deleted. I am sorry that you felt that you had been "dissed". You asked what it was I do for the "Revolution", and what made me holy, pure and worthwhile. I don't know what if the first two are true but I have no doubt about being worthwhile. Do you feel the same about yourself?  Anyway, let me wish you all the best with your serious class struggle, this fine Sunday afternoon.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 8, 2006)

Fullyplumped said:
			
		

> Don't be so touchy!  You sent me a quaint and charming personal message. I assume it was about your post which disclosed someone's ex directory number and which you have now deleted. I am sorry that you felt that you had been "dissed". You asked what it was I do for the "Revolution", and what made me holy, pure and worthwhile. I don't know what if the first two are true but I have no doubt about being worthwhile. Do you feel the same about yourself?  Anyway, let me wish you all the best with your serious class struggle, this fine Sunday afternoon.



    'Don't be so touchy' ? Hmmm. The quaint and charming PM you sent me will be filed. Its a question of participation y'know - if you don't do anything I don't see why you bother with comments such as yours. In fact, you hit the nail on the head, it is serious so when lightweights start chipping in you have to question motive. I am not bothered with what you said - its the 'Why' part that bothers me...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 14, 2006)

Very very sad.

There was also a death (suicide) at Styal women's prison last wednesday, 10 may.

i wish every minister for prisons/home office would be made to read helena kennedy's 'eve was framed'.

i knew someone,for a brief time, who committed suicide is tyal about three years ago.  i hate stories like this, because it makes me angry that this is still happening and that there's such a tragic waste of life.


----------

